# Flood AND throw?



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, guys:

After trying to justify yet another flashlight purchase (TK10), I got to thinking about what I really wanted in a flashlight. My conclusion: something that has both flood and throw. For instance, when I go into my backyard at night, I primarily want a floody light, but the option of throw for lighting up those scary noises on the other side of the yard. Does such a flashlight exist? 

Thanks for your input!

I love this forum too much....

-- Laura


----------



## AvidHiker (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions. Sounds like you're looking for something of a searchlight, in which case a lot of people would recommend HID lights. Check out the thread in this section titled "Recommendations for a lost doggie search light".

If you prefer LEDs, I can recommend something that I own, the Malkoff Quad, unfortunately its a little hard to come by right now since Gene only seems to make a few each month. Has the advantage of giving both flood and throw without the need for adjustment, disadvantage is that its _really_ bright and there's no low setting. I still use it in the yard at night with the dogs, we have a pretty big yard and its still embarrassingly bright (I wonder what the neighbors must think). Great for finding nocturnal wildlife in the woods by eye reflections.

I posted some beamshots in this thread.

Also consider a focusable light, like the new Surefire UA2, or a maglite with a drop-in that still lets you focus.


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you want good spill and a strong center beam, or a light that has a variable hotspot size?

For a variable hotspot size, something with a move able optic could work, reflectors are too ringy.


----------



## Isak Hawk (Apr 4, 2008)

McGizmo LunaSol 27 is exactly what you want. Hard to find and very expensive though...

Edit: Link to the LunaSol FAQ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193013


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Do you want good spill and a strong center beam, or a light that has a variable hotspot size?
> 
> For a variable hotspot size, something with a move able optic could work, reflectors are too ringy.



I think a variable hotspot would be workable.


----------



## techwg (Apr 4, 2008)

The throw and spill on most higher level fenix's are really nice. The P3D Q5 and TK10 come to mind.


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

Isak Hawk said:


> McGizmo LunaSol 27 is exactly what you want. Hard to find and very expensive though...
> 
> Edit: Link to the LunaSol FAQ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193013



Oooooh! That's pretty! And it does just what I was describing, flood and throw. I didn't see a price and I'm afraid of what it might be...


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

techwg said:


> The throw and spill on most higher level fenix's are really nice. The P3D Q5 and TK10 come to mind.



Excellent, I have a TK10 on the way. Thanks!


----------



## ginaz (Apr 4, 2008)

led lenser has some cree models coming out with adjustable focus. they've had a 3W for a while and with an ssc it's a popular mod.


----------



## Mdinana (Apr 4, 2008)

LauraQ said:


> Hi, guys:
> 
> After trying to justify yet another flashlight purchase (TK10), I got to thinking about what I really wanted in a flashlight. My conclusion: something that has both flood and throw. For instance, when I go into my backyard at night, I primarily want a floody light, but the option of throw for lighting up those scary noises on the other side of the yard. Does such a flashlight exist?
> 
> ...


 
Forgive my simpleton response, but don't MagLites do this? A LED drop-in could help with the reach.


----------



## cheetokhan (Apr 4, 2008)

I just grabbed one of the Task Force, 2C cell, LED lights from Lowes that several people on here recommended. All the talk I read on here was about how great a throw light it is, but of all the lights I own, this one has the widest, brightest flood effect. It will easily light up an entire room or my whole back yard, but still has a very strong center beam. 
And it's really cheap


----------



## techwg (Apr 4, 2008)

If you primarily want flood with some distance, maybe the P3D Q5 OP will do you? its got a very wide beam, and lots of spill to go around. I have not had my TK10 long enough to know off the top of my head, if the spill is equal..


----------



## Isak Hawk (Apr 4, 2008)

LauraQ said:


> Oooooh! That's pretty! And it does just what I was describing, flood and throw. I didn't see a price and I'm afraid of what it might be...



It was $515 from Don (McGizmo), expect to pay more on the secondary market. I believe Don has said there are a few more coming soon, but you would have to be fast and lucky to get one. 
It's a lot of money, but totally worth it. If it helps, you can think of it as an investment. If you ever decide to sell it, it will be worth way more than you paid (even at the current aftermarket prices).


----------



## techwg (Apr 4, 2008)

$515 [Oh my god....]:duh2:


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 4, 2008)

Try building an ROP incan, with a MOP textured reflector (Kai's will work, Fivemega's is more epxensive but produces a better beam). You can defocus pretty far without getting into "donut hole" mode, with the texturing, but throw is still decent on the tightest focus.

On mine, I actually used a dremel tool to adjust the cam, and keep the reflector from de-focusing to the point where the bulb is withdrawn completely from the reflector. With 1/4 twist (I can do this one handed) I can switch from spot to my ideal flood.


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 4, 2008)

Enjoy the TK10. Mine came yesterday and I love it.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 4, 2008)

Alright, a lot of people are gona laugh at and disagree with my recommandation. But if you want both, get a D sized maglite with decent LED drop in. Not malkoff however, quick focusing with it is impossible.

D mag has a huge spill area, much bigger than light with smaller head, and you can defocus it so no spot is overly bright. At distance it can focus down to a incredible small hotspot. 

I compared throw with my T1 (and I imagine your TK10 as well since it's the same thing with different body), at 30 meters or so, even thou T1 has almost twice the output, 3D mag's hotspot is to my eye twice as bright, and about 1/4 size of T1's.

Or you can just shell out the dough for surefire UA2.


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Alright, a lot of people are gona laugh at and disagree with my recommandation. But if you want both, get a D sized maglite with decent LED drop in. Not malkoff however, quick focusing with it is impossible.
> 
> D mag has a huge spill area, much bigger than light with smaller head, and you can defocus it so no spot is overly bright. At distance it can focus down to a incredible small hotspot.
> 
> ...



This is actually a good recommendation. I seem to have forgotten the Maglites ever since I found CPF! I may have to revisit them, since they seem to have the benefit of a flood to spot. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

Isak Hawk said:


> It was $515 from Don (McGizmo), expect to pay more on the secondary market. I believe Don has said there are a few more coming soon, but you would have to be fast and lucky to get one.
> It's a lot of money, but totally worth it. If it helps, you can think of it as an investment. If you ever decide to sell it, it will be worth way more than you paid (even at the current aftermarket prices).



<choke> Not in the budget right now, unfortunately.


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> Try building an ROP incan, with a MOP textured reflector (Kai's will work, Fivemega's is more epxensive but produces a better beam). You can defocus pretty far without getting into "donut hole" mode, with the texturing, but throw is still decent on the tightest focus.
> 
> On mine, I actually used a dremel tool to adjust the cam, and keep the reflector from de-focusing to the point where the bulb is withdrawn completely from the reflector. With 1/4 twist (I can do this one handed) I can switch from spot to my ideal flood.



Me? Build something? <ACK!> Does it involve soldering? <SHUDDER>


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 4, 2008)

Mdinana said:


> Forgive my simpleton response, but don't MagLites do this? A LED drop-in could help with the reach.



That's not a simpleton response at all! In fact, I have totally forgotten about Maglites, what with all the Fenixes and the like around. This is a great idea. <Off to research drop ins>.....


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, if you can wait(oh, maybe till 2020), the KD drop-in + their Aspherical lens for the maglite should provide a good flood-throw focus at a decent price.

The T10 should work decently with its high and low modes.


----------



## AvidHiker (Apr 6, 2008)

LauraQ said:


> This is actually a good recommendation. I seem to have forgotten the Maglites ever since I found CPF! I may have to revisit them, since they seem to have the benefit of a flood to spot. Thanks for the reminder!


 
But that was my final suggestion in the very first response in this thread.

:mecry:Sometimes it seems like nobody reads my posts, maybe my low post count gets me no respect. But I try to make valuable posts, no fluff!


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 6, 2008)

AvidHiker said:


> But that was my final suggestion in the very first response in this thread.
> 
> :mecry:Sometimes it seems like nobody reads my posts, maybe my low post count gets me no respect. But I try to make valuable posts, no fluff!


We all get that, you'll get used to it.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 6, 2008)

look into Olights, thier combination of a orange peel reflector and a smooth one is VERY interesting, and provides in one beam, good combination of throw and spill..

Crenshaw


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 6, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Well, if you can wait(oh, maybe till 2020), the KD drop-in + their Aspherical lens for the maglite should provide a good flood-throw focus at a decent price..



+1 My aspherical mag is the best of both worlds. Extreme throw, and huge flood all in the same light. Not to mention it looks really good with the stainless steel ring which helps protect the lens.


----------



## Mike Painter (Apr 6, 2008)

LauraQ said:


> Hi, guys:
> 
> After trying to justify yet another flashlight purchase (TK10), I got to thinking about what I really wanted in a flashlight. My conclusion: something that has both flood and throw. For instance, when I go into my backyard at night, I primarily want a floody light, but the option of throw for lighting up those scary noises on the other side of the yard. Does such a flashlight exist?
> 
> ...



Depends on how far teh other side of the yard is.
Electrolumens has a couple drop ins that should work. (Is there a drool smilie?)
My "old" Tri-luxion from Modamags (which I just fixed) lights up the entire roof of the house across the street. A tightly focued 3D maglight at that distance will light theh chimney, but disappears when my light hits the same area.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 6, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> ...But if you want both, get a D sized maglite with decent LED drop in. Not malkoff however, quick focusing with it is impossible...



You're right, I disagree with that statement, only because the Malkoff has great spill in addition to crazy throw and I have found little need to change the focus. 

One that may be overlooked is Malkoff's M60 drop-in...incredible flood and surprising throw from the Q5 Cree with optic, and is likely the easiest to get as Gene usually makes a bunch of them at a time. Sign up for the newsletter to get emails from Gene to increase your chance of scoring one of these amazing drop-ins. My SF 6P W/M60 is becoming my favorite outdoor light!


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 8, 2008)

Take a look at the Dereelight DBS V2 with an OP reflector. I have an R2 1S (single stage) that runs off an 18650 Li-Ion only. $110. I stopped carrying my ROP-low after I got this. 

This thing is silly bright and throws great even with an OP reflector. The spill is smaller than other lights due to it's deep reflector, but the spill is also very bright. People tend utter profanities the first time they see it light up. The R2 emitter is not available at the moment, but it is not necessarily that much brighter than a Q5. The tint(WH) on these R2's was great for outside which is why I got it. Worth waiting for.

You can read more about it HERE.

BTW, if you haven't tried Li-Ions, you're missing out on guilt-free lumens.


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 8, 2008)

AvidHiker said:


> But that was my final suggestion in the very first response in this thread.
> 
> :mecry:Sometimes it seems like nobody reads my posts, maybe my low post count gets me no respect. But I try to make valuable posts, no fluff!



Sorry, buddy! I did see your suggestions and failed to respond. My fault. I respect you and everyone here, regardless of post count! I appreciate your input.


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 8, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Alright, a lot of people are gona laugh at and disagree with my recommandation. But if you want both, get a D sized maglite with decent LED drop in. Not malkoff however, quick focusing with it is impossible.
> 
> D mag has a huge spill area, much bigger than light with smaller head, and you can defocus it so no spot is overly bright. At distance it can focus down to a incredible small hotspot.
> 
> ...



Good idea. But why suggest a big clunky D size Maglite? Why not a C size?  (The poor C size Mag's always get overlooked for some reason)


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

Cydonia said:


> Good idea. But why suggest a big clunky D size Maglite? Why not a C size?  (The poor C size Mag's always get overlooked for some reason)


Cause C cells suck? :nana:

They cost the same as D cells, and they have 1/2 the energy. Sign me up! :shakehead


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah but they are half the weight and size too :shrug:
Half the capacity and the same cost is an ok trade off for lighter weight better ergonomics... and a better club :devil:


----------



## AvidHiker (Apr 8, 2008)

LauraQ said:


> Sorry, buddy! I did see your suggestions and failed to respond. My fault. I respect you and everyone here, regardless of post count! I appreciate your input.


 
No problem, I think I was just feeling generally neglected that day.

Much better now :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 8, 2008)

Cydonia said:


> Good idea. But why suggest a big clunky D size Maglite? Why not a C size?  (The poor C size Mag's always get overlooked for some reason)



Nothing wrong with a "C" Mag with a Malkoff and some high capacity NiMH cells. I use four 6,000 MaH NiMHs in a 3D Mag with a Malkoff...crazy bright and an easy five hours (probably more) runtime. Not too shabby! A 4C Mag w/Malkoff and NiMHs would be a sweet light IMHO.

I have a 2C Mag with two NiMH "C"s and it's still *very* bright with decent runtime (3 or 4 hours).

I agree as far as alkys go, "D"s rule, but I'm very impressed with the high cap C NiMHs and a good charger. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 8, 2008)

> Me? Build something? <ACK!> Does it involve soldering? <SHUDDER>


As far as building goes, ROP is the easiest. No soldering is required, simply replacing a few parts. 


Stereodude said:


> Cause C cells suck? :nana:
> 
> They cost the same as D cells, and they have 1/2 the energy. Sign me up! :shakehead


Only if you run alkalines. In the world of rechargeables, cost is almost always proportional to capacity, eg, NiMH D-Cells tend to cost double what C-Cells cost. In that situation, I would MUCH rather have the smaller C-Cells, and carry a set of spares if I actually need more runtime.

This is teh reason why my ROP is my second most used light (way ahead of 3rd place), because it is a 2C it can fit in my jacket pocket. If It were a 2D, I probably wouldn't use it half as much.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 8, 2008)

2C is a great size, has to be my favorite "big" light...feels good in the hand and is small enough to put in your back pocket. 

What batteries do you run in your 2C ROP?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> Only if you run alkalines. In the world of rechargeables, cost is almost always proportional to capacity, eg, NiMH D-Cells tend to cost double what C-Cells cost. In that situation, I would MUCH rather have the smaller C-Cells, and carry a set of spares if I actually need more runtime.


Very true. I was thinking about it from an alkaline viewpoint. I haven't moved into rechargeable C's or D's.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 9, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> 2C is a great size, has to be my favorite "big" light...feels good in the hand and is small enough to put in your back pocket.
> 
> What batteries do you run in your 2C ROP?


AW C-Cells. Luckily those are finally back in stock again after months on backorder. Although for ROP-Lo, 18650s are an option that will work.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 13, 2008)

Makes me want to put a 2C ROP together! What setup do you use to charge them? And, what's the runtime with that configuration?


----------



## fightnut (Jan 9, 2009)

Here ya go, take your pick from the first 8 lights. I own one of the under $10 AAA models and love it.

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.901~search.flood to throw


----------



## dudemar (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, dead thread resurrection!



It's possible the OP already found what she's looking for...



...but while we're at it, I'll throw in the Heliotek HTE-1A for good measure.


----------



## flatline (Jul 27, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Alright, a lot of people are gona laugh at and disagree with my recommandation. But if you want both, get a D sized maglite with decent LED drop in. Not malkoff however, quick focusing with it is impossible.



Could you please explain how the malkoff drop ins effect your ability to focus the light? I was considering getting a malkoff because I was under the impression that it would effect that property of the maglite 4D.

--flatline


----------



## Owen (Jul 27, 2009)

LauraQ said:


> My conclusion: something that has both flood and throw. For instance, when I go into my backyard at night, I primarily want a floody light, but the option of throw for lighting up those scary noises on the other side of the yard. Does such a flashlight exist?


You have a lot of options. Practically any "throwy" light that will take a diffuser. 
Outdoors, though, I much prefer incans or LED lights with neutral emitters. Well, I prefer them indoors, too 

As an example of what it does, here's a copy/paste of part of a reply I posted in a thread about Surefire's FM34 diffuser. Btw, this is the Malkoff M60W dropin:








_Above and below: M60W on the left, M60W/FM34 on the right._ 







_Notice the foreground on the second shot, and the gutter on the side of the house. Both beams were centered on the front door from maybe 30ft. away. The right side got partially blocked by the tripod the camera was on._

The original thread is here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202448


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 27, 2009)

LauraQ said:


> Hi, guys:
> 
> After trying to justify yet another flashlight purchase (TK10), I got to thinking about what I really wanted in a flashlight. My conclusion: something that has both flood and throw. For instance, when I go into my backyard at night, I primarily want a floody light, but the option of throw for lighting up those scary noises on the other side of the yard. Does such a flashlight exist?
> 
> ...



LED Lenser P14, can flood and throw due to its focusing ability.


----------



## 325addict (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriously... get yourself a MagCharger! 

I just tried it... it's marvellous! Indeed, when "de-focussing" it, rings will become visible in the beam, but NOT as bad as with an ordinary D-cell Mag!

I just thought about my Wolf Eyes MC-E sniper, this one has really an excellent flood, and I thought, that due to the insane brightness, it also would throw very well.
To a certain extent.... but the MagCharger wins hands down in this battle. In close range, the MC-E wins, in throwing the MagCharger wins.

It's just a choice: what's more important? If you want to find that intruder that may be an end away, I would strongly suggest the MagCharger. If he ever feels the need to attack you, you also have a decent weapon 

If you, however more want to light at close range and then have more than enough light, and if you want to BLIND an attacker, then the MC-E is the one for you.

There's another big difference between both of course: one is an incan, one is a LED light. But that's quite another issue, here your personal preference should decide which one is the one for you.

You would like something like an MC-E but incan? Then the Wolf Eyes M90 is the one for you... in the 13V setup of course :green:

Timmo.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 27, 2009)

flatline said:


> Could you please explain how the malkoff drop ins effect your ability to focus the light? I was considering getting a malkoff because I was under the impression that it would effect that property of the maglite 4D.
> 
> --flatline



You can still focus Mags with the Malkoff drop-in, but due to the fact that it is necessary to cut the end of the reflector off, it loses the stock Mags ability to quick focus. But once you focus it the first time, it's pretty easy to twist the head for a more floody beam, then back to more focused throw quickly...you just have to remember which way you turned the head for flood.


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 28, 2009)

I feel the MC-E emitter with the right reflector has a good mix of flood and throw. I've reviewed two different MC-Es recently. 

Here is the TK40 (and I have a comparison to an ROP in here as well).

Here is the Wolf Eyes Explorer which throws very well to 150 feet plus and has a giant spill.


----------



## LarryBrianRadka (Aug 5, 2009)

*Check out http://einhornpress.com/DIYSpotlighttoSearchlight.aspx sometime and build your own big flashlight that you can adjust for any focus merely by moving the position of the carbons. I guarantee you'll see anything in your yard and at a great distance also.*

*Larry*


----------



## jjearl111 (Aug 5, 2009)

surefire A2 Aviator.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 5, 2009)

Surefire M6.. :thumbsup:


I can light up my whole back yard, and down the hill to the house that's about 2 blocks away. 


It also doubles as a headlight for your car in a bad situation.


----------

